# Need New Mainspring For Ingersoll Pocket Watch...



## deano69 (Feb 3, 2013)

I need a new mainspring for an old Ingersoll pocket watch, the spring thats broken measures 0.19mm thickness strength, height 2.77mm inside barrel diawhere it sits is 18.52mm the end rectangular hole is 7.90mm x 1.15mm and spring length is 539 / 540mm long ....Any ideas where I could find this exact type would be much appreciated...also it need a new 41mm crystall as one on it is held on by sellotape and falls off plus its all scratched and yellowed in color, and the hands are ok but the large hand has lost its luminous centre piece, other than this its all fine inside face is great condition and outer body very good nick too it was my Dads and I just wanted to get it going....

http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/deano69x/media/2014-01-26-1191.jpg.html

Deano


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

maybe source a donor watch. might be easier that way


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes I agree , by a non runner from ebay & take the barrel complete out.


----------



## deano69 (Feb 3, 2013)

Orisdiver said:


> I can help you out there message me your address and ill send you a good second hand one already in barrel free ive got lots of spares for these type of pocket watch, will also include a glass for you .


That would be good, also if you have any hands for these watches as the ones on it are a bit worse for wear, how much do you want Â£Â£Â£.............?

Cheers,

Deano


----------



## deano69 (Feb 3, 2013)

deano69 said:


> Orisdiver said:
> 
> 
> > I can help you out there message me your address and ill send you a good second hand one already in barrel free ive got lots of spares for these type of pocket watch, will also include a glass for you .
> ...


I am unable to use private messaging at present it says I am not allowed / authorized ?


----------



## deano69 (Feb 3, 2013)

Orisdiver said:


> strange mines the same any idea's guys?s


Hi still cant get pm to work not sure why ???


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Unfortunately neither of you have reached the necessary 50 posts to use the PM system or view the sales section.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

DJH is correct, you need to have completed 50 postings before the PM system will operate. This is automatic and part of the forum software.

There's nothing to stop you both or one posting a disguised mail addy to get you in touch with each other -- like fred at dot com or similar. This won'be picked up by harvester robots easily, but you could figger it out ? :lol:


----------

